# Are these squirrel tracks on snowy roof?



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

could be..I have a good recipe for them..mmmmm tasty..lol..with that tree close by they could be jumping back and forth..


----------



## Larryh86GT (Feb 2, 2013)

It's just a guess but it looks like bird tracks to me. I had similar tracks in my front lawn this morning and had to look close at them to be sure.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

A Raven has been there looking for ice worms.:biggrin2:


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Those are either squirrel tracks or you have an _extremely _light-footed bear in your neighborhood !


----------



## Chris130 (Feb 3, 2014)

Pretty positive it's just squirrels. 

It's very routine to have them on roofs on my neighborhood (roofs all similar to yours) during any season of the year. They seem to simply like to occasionally go uop there as a vantage point. 

But make sure that's _all_ they are doing up there -- check to ensure they aren't crawling into the walls/roof via some gap or hole somewhere. They're like mice - they can fit through some freaky small holes & gaps, so look close 

Cheers, Chris


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I would go with the birds. crows, ravens, whatever. Squirrels tend to go in straight lines.


----------

